# Gun season....



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone else getting cranked up for gun season?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Will be taking my son out next weekend for the youth hunt. He will be using my .44 lever, he is pretty pumped about it. 

I am going to be using my .45/70 Marlin this year, really looking forward to walking the woods with it. Something very right about a lever action in the deer woods.

I would like to say thank you Dan for your efforts in getting PCR's made legal in Ohio.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I definitely am ready for the deer gun season. Hoping I can harvest something for the table!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I am ready ! I am going to my friends property it is 500 acres. He has 7 stands and 3 ground blinds set up.It will be him and i for a whole week of hunting.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Deer hunt 
Hey guys best of luck to you deer hunters I'm in ontario basically right across the lake from Dunkirk last season I took two deer on opening morning with a bad leg and knee had accident at work tibia and fibula both removed they were crushed as well As a new knee that was in July but made it out for the deer hunt couldn't make the long trek into our stands do took my quad and say In a funnel area got lucky and took a nice buck and a doe but this year being in good shape I hunted all of our good stands well long story short I had a doe walk in opening morning with a fawn that was the size of a jack rabbit must have been born late thru the whole week four guys one die and we hunt hard we get into our stands an hour before shotting time and don't get out till after dark we got one doe in a week of hunting I went for a good walk of our property and there was hardly any fresh sign we had a couple good bucks on the camras but the deer herd definatly took a beating from last years winter spoke to many hunters most of which do very well also faired the same went out after the gun hunt with crossbow and say all day best I seen was a big coyote which at least gave me a shot he didn't go far but best of luck to you gun hunters don't forget to take the kids to get them into it carry our great sport alive take care guys and be safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes gun season is nice with all the deer getting pushed I've shot many good bucks bc of this. I hate all the yahooos in the woods though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Scallop I just got back from Indys gun season. I shot a buck with my .44mag couldn't find a blood trail we searched over 100 yrd radius inch by inch there was 4 of us looking. I know I hit him he was only 65yrds. I even went back to camp put up a napkin at 65yrd. Hit it dead center that's how I know I hit him. we searched for 5 hrs. This is the first deer I couldn't find one with my .44 Henry. I even waited an hour before looking.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I cant wait I just got permission to hunt 33 acres in Jefferson county that hasnt been hunted in 5 years and it buts up against 100 acres owned by the railroad company. its all timberland and there is a natural creek running through it as well. Went down to check it out and there are some great deer in there.:!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ted Dressel said:


> Scallop I just got back from Indys gun season. I shot a buck with my .44mag couldn't find a blood trail we searched over 100 yrd radius inch by inch there was 4 of us looking. I know I hit him he was only 65yrds. I even went back to camp put up a napkin at 65yrd. Hit it dead center that's how I know I hit him. we searched for 5 hrs. This is the first deer I couldn't find one with my .44 Henry. I even waited an hour before looking.


That's not I wanted to hear as well. I was hoping to drop a Doe with my new .444. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm ready as well to gun hunt this year. I didn't get out last year due to work This year I made sure to take the whole week off. Also bought myself a CVA Wolf muzzleloader and also got a Remington 1187.. So now the decision of which one to use LOL........GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.. Rich


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got 4 deer over the past 2 gun seasons with the cva wolf. It's been good to me




RichsFishin said:


> I'm ready as well to gun hunt this year. I didn't get out last year due to work This year I made sure to take the whole week off. Also bought myself a CVA Wolf muzzleloader and also got a Remington 1187.. So now the decision of which one to use LOL........GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.. Rich






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be out this weekend with the bow, hoping something is pushed my way if any young hunters are out around my place....only been out a few times so far with the bow, hit one last week tracked for 2 hours till the blood (drips) stopped and that was it, even looked the next morning for a couple hours, must have been a glancing hit the arrow was found the next morning with just a small amount of blood on the fletchings ....nothing on the shaft.....then the dogs appeared this past weekend that I have been having issues with(neighbors) that has virtually run the deer and turkey off my land anymore .....I saw them coming and got down out of the shooting house and scared the heck out of them, but most likely not enough to deter there presents in the future 

I was fishing in the gulf the first month of the season, filling the freezer with fish 

good luck to all that venture out this gun season and please be safe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Starting to get excited now that vacation has started. Hoping the forecast is wrong. Calling for warmer temps and rain in southeast Ohio. 

Good luck to everyone that hits the woods and hope that all have great success and a safe hunt. 

I've thrown this offer out in the past and have had ogf guys take me up on it. If anyone gets in a bind and needs to keep a deer chilled let me know I have a walk in cooler at my place. I'm in hocking county. 


Happy Thanksgiving too!





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I sure am!! my youngest cuz asked me if I would teach him to hunt. I told him that I will teach him how I was taught by my dad, grandfather and my uncles.. hes a pretty good boy!!! hes never gotten a deer yet so im takin him with me to the "FARM".. hes exited... what I enjoy the most is takin younger generations out deer huntin to let them get there 1st deer!!! were goin out the 1st day!! hes pumped!!!! lol


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Temps and rain shouldn't be a problem if you're in a well hunted area... I love watching deer get pushed onto my property and then stalking them... I work with the guys on the 3 surrounding properties


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Starting to get excited now that vacation has started. Hoping the forecast is wrong. Calling for warmer temps and rain in southeast Ohio.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that hits the woods and hope that all have great success and a safe hunt.
> 
> ...


Never saw the offer before this, But dang..... nice offer Bob!!!Hopefully I wouldn't or won't need it, but always good to know being semi close too....I'll have to look at the extended forecast for temp's .....PM me a contact number just in case, I don't have a computer at the cabin


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked up 30+ acres for my boys and myself in Holmes county I am excited for monday to get here just sucks I can't hunt in the morning since I have college finals to get ready for but hunting will always be there when I have time to go.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Never saw the offer before this, But dang..... nice offer Bob!!!Hopefully I wouldn't or won't need it, but always good to know being semi close too....I'll have to look at the extended forecast for temp's .....PM me a contact number just in case, I don't have a computer at the cabin


Sent you a pm Bill. Guess a number would have helped. 
740-974-3755


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bobk 4 of us r hunting just south of lancaster for 3 days. We r looking to getting 4 or 5 deer. If u have room we might just take u up on it. Appreciate the offer.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm super excited!!! Gonna be using .44 mag in ruger red hawk for first time with a pistol. Gonna wear the gopro and try to get some good footage.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

